# Thecus N5500 stuck at 'Self Testing...'



## TerraByter (Jan 16, 2022)

I have received a Thecus N5500 Nas with a problem. As soon as I press the Power Button to start it, it gets stuck in Self Testing ,,.

After much searching on the Internet I found that the most likely problem is the motherboard.

I have checked the PSU, the CPU, the RAM and the DOM (IDE 44 Pin Flash Module that contains the operating system). I have also tried to Reset the Bios.

While searching I found that the CPU fan is not turning, the North Bridge one is turning normally. I check the CPU Fun and working nornaly if i give power from another source. The problem is in the motherboard, it does not give power to CPU Fan Header.

After all the above I conclude that it does not start and stuck in Self Testing ,,, because there is a problem in the motherboard at power supply circuit of the CPU Fan.

Is there anyone here who can help me fix it?

To catch you, the motherboard does not exist to be replaced nor can another one be inserted. I have also talked to the Thecus but after so many years they can not do anything.

I believe, if the motherboard CPU Fan circuit is repaired and works, it will also proceed to Booting ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2022)

Im guessing your NAS has a Intel Celeron M 440??

Im asking because my QNAP NAS had a similar problem a few months ago due to defect with the Bay Trail platform -- The TL;DR was the the Silicon had degraded and required more voltage but the bios would not allow the voltage to go out of spec.

I read a few guides fixed the issue by hotwiring two pins on the motherboard with a resistor to send more voltage to CPU and the system booted back up as normal. I was shitting my pants for a week thinking my data had been lost and id need to buy another NAS (which i currently cannot afford to do) but I waited a week for Qnap to respond (and they didnt...) and I applied the fix and my NAS has been running for 3 months just fine.

Im not saying that your NAS might of suffered from the same issue but it gives you an idea if youre interested in doing some poking around with a multimeter.

This is the hotwire guide that allowed me to get my NAS back up. Good luck.


----------



## TerraByter (Jan 16, 2022)

Yes the CPU are 1.86GHz Celeron M (440).

i saw the video, but i cannot understand where i have to search to find and put the resistor !!!! what chip have fail? can i change the chip?

I try to find the Thecus N5500 Motherboard Schematic but no luck. I speak with Thecus and ask for it but also no luck.

I check the motherboard to find a code or something to help me find the scematic but also nothing....

Anyone can help on that.


----------

